# Can anyone recommend a gerbil cage/tank?



## kat04kt

Hello, 

As the title says, I need a recommendation for a gerbil tank/cage to house two gerbils. 

I'm finding quite a bit of conflicting information coming up so thought I'd turn to the experts for the real advice!

xx


----------



## GerbilNik

kat04kt said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title says, I need a recommendation for a gerbil tank/cage to house two gerbils.
> 
> I'm finding quite a bit of conflicting information coming up so thought I'd turn to the experts for the real advice!
> 
> xx


Ideal set-up for a pair of Gerbils is either a Glass tank or a storage tub converted into a plastic tank type home. The very minimum size would be either a 2.5 ( but more ideally a 3 foot) glass tank or a 84L Really Useful Box (again more ideally a 148L RUB) They should NOT be housed in any cage type environment and need to have deep substrate of around 10 plus inches.


----------



## kat04kt

Great thank you - you don't happen to have a link to one so I have an idea of what you mean?

Like I said, I'm seeing hamster cages advertised as gerbil cages - but I know Gerbils like to burrow - so I know people keep aquariams with hamster type set up on top. It's all a bit confusing here in the Gerbil world! lol


----------



## purple_x

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box
This is the bin GerbilNik mentioned, all you'd have to do is cut away some of the lid and mesh it and you have a gerbil tank 

And this is the size tank you'd need for a pair, If I was closer I would have snapped this up as it's an absolute bargain. Dont know if you're close enough to get it or not but it's the first one I found on ebay.
3x2x1ft Perfecto Tank | eBay


----------



## kat04kt

That looks pretty good!

So they shouldn't have a top to climb? Such as:

Savic Habitat Gerbilarium Gerbil Cage Collection Only


----------



## purple_x

They dont need a topper no. Sometimes having bars will just give them something to bite and that's not good, also that wire floor is no good for little gerbil feet.
I think most gerbilariums are way too small too.

You dont have to have a tank with the shelves, a 3ft or 4ft fish tank with a home-made lid works too.


----------



## GerbilNik

If you go to eGerbil | For everything gerbil! it's the best website out there for Gerbil care and goes really in depth about all subjects. If in doubt about things you've heard, check on eGerbil!

I agree about the toppers. Some people do like them and as long as they are in *addition* to a large tank and not to add space onto a small tank *instead* of a larger one if you really want one then it's ok. As has been mentioned by purple_x it's not the best for their feet, but you could put some cardboard on it or similar for them to walk on so it's easier on them. The main problem however with any form of cage is the possibility that your Gerbils will bar chew. This can develop into a compulsion and is abnormal behaviour. If your Gerbil does exhibit this sort of behaviour then all cage should be removed.


----------



## kat04kt

Ah ok - I'm starting to get the idea now 

Other question: although I may need to start a new thread - on the e-gerbil website it talks about choosing gerbils that have been allowed to exihibit normal behaviour, therefore checking out the conditions they've been born into and the parent gerbils for behavious.

Obviously pet shops are terrible, but also breeders too. Where's the best place to get gerbils from?


----------



## Acid

i like these for gerbils and hamsters:

DETOLF Glass-door cabinet - beech effect - IKEA it can be converted into an awesome and huge cage if you make your own mesh lid as the glass shelves slide out easily and is cheap as chips!

to look something like this: Detolf cage | Flickr - Photo Sharing! with more substrate as this is the hamster version


----------



## kat04kt

Sorry I should have said in my last post *also some breeders too. 

Some breeders are very responsible - I'm sure!

Wow that ikea set up looks pretty neat. Is it deep enough for gerbils to burrow in?


----------



## purple_x

I looked into getting the Detolf from ikea for my gerbils but found it wasn't deep enough.

Getting gerbils from a rescue is always your best bet 

I've had all mine from rescues. My latest ones were kept in a tiny barred cage before they got given away so they weren't able to exhibit natural behaviour, even now they scrap at the glass a little even though they have a 3ft tank filled 3/4 way with substrate. They're alot better now than when they got here for sure, they're learning to be normal gerbils who dig dig dig!


----------



## Acid

it should be at 50cm tall when lying on its side, i think the dwarf hamster and the 11 inch wheel feldhamster uses in her ikea setup shows the scale better too 


edit: oh of course! :/ i got the width and depth confused lol sorry!


----------



## GerbilNik

I agree the Detolf one isn't tall enough for use with Gerbils. According to the dimensions, it's only 37 cm in depth and not 50? Even looking at it from the pictures (which are really impressive for the hamster!) it wouldn't be able to provide enough bedding.


----------

